# TTRS grill installed



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Quite happy with how it looks


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Quite happy with how it looks


Very nice, how much did that run you? Did you put it in your self?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

MikeBrWade said:


> Very nice, how much did that run you? Did you put it in your self?


Think I paid mid $400s on ebay and yes did it myself. PITA.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

nice!! i want one but im not willing to shell out 400 for it lol.. and doing anything with the grill is a PITA! i sprayed all my chrome black and that took forever!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

SKNKWRX said:


> Think I paid mid $400s on ebay and yes did it myself. PITA.


Any tips on pulling the bumper and grill? I'm going to do this shortly to install a radar detector.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Marty said:


> Any tips on pulling the bumper and grill? I'm going to do this shortly to install a radar detector.


I didnt remove the bumper just the grill. In retrospect it probably is better to remove the bumper there are screws you cant get to if you dont.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice work! 

I would say well worth the effort, the grill matches the new honeycomb they uses on the refreshed TTS's

Looks great!


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Sweet!!:thumbup:


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

this looks fantastic, 
i need to get it done as well!


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

I'm in desperately need of instructions or pictures on how to install the TTRS grill on my 09 TT. Can you post the instructions on how to swap the grills. Thanks!


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

manuel said:


> I'm in desperately need of instructions or pictures on how to install the TTRS grill on my 09 TT. Can you post the instructions on how to swap the grills. Thanks!


likewise, plan on doing the same eventually..


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Not sure if it's a direct swap but here's my write up on my RS.
http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/16241.phtml


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Not sure if it's a direct swap but here's my write up on my RS.
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/16241.phtml


Nice write up.Thanks for the link.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Very nice writeup!:thumbup: I wander if this will work on my 09 TT 3.2. I'm only swaping the grill, Hopefully it will work. Thanks!


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

manuel said:


> Very nice writeup!:thumbup: I wander if this will work on my 09 TT 3.2. I'm only swaping the grill, Hopefully it will work. Thanks!


let me know if you run into problems... trying to do the same on my 08 3.2..


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Waiting on the grill to arrive!


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

manuel said:


> Waiting on the grill to arrive!


whered you order it from ..


----------

